# New member introduction



## pharmacist (Jun 27, 2015)

Good Day,
New to this board but not to game   (I hate stereotypes LOL) 
I am coming from MESO and other few boards and I like what I see so far.
Very nice looking board, I like the Radio thing too! Will keep doing my research to see who's who here and hopefully I can bring my contribution to the board!

Best Regards


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2015)

Welcome. What's up at meso these days?


----------



## pharmacist (Jun 27, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Welcome. What's up at meso these days?



 Thank you ! At MESO ? depends where you are watching the situation from  from my side everything is good ! 

I had a good laugh 2 weeks ago I think... about a guy with a huge mouth yelling like a roid raged animal about the man he is and at the end the guys there found him online being a cocksucker in Netherland, litteraly a cock suck LOL with adds on sites and so about being a something like a this masseur for men...


----------



## brazey (Jun 27, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## louiedan8 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm Louie from the USA, Kansas. Would like to find more information here for my trainings (I'm focused on fitness last 3 years and also interested in other areas of the muscle perfections). Thanks. Let's work hard to achieve the goals.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 27, 2015)

louiedan8 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Louie from the USA, Kansas. Would like to find more information here for my trainings (I'm focused on fitness last 3 years and also interested in other areas of the muscle perfections). Thanks. Let's work hard to achieve the goals.



Start your own thread.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmacist (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you for the warm welcome

Best Regards


----------

